

Ask YC: What is the Best Website to find StartUp jobs? - mannylee1

What is the Best Website to find StartUp jobs?
======
byrneseyeview
<http://startuply.com/>

------
aditya
I've had good luck with Standout Jobs, the 37signals job board, the joel on
software job board and surprisingly even craigslist!

Also, there's startup jobs here from time to time
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/jobs>)

Other than that, I'd also check the community mailing lists, the ruby-nyc list
for example gets a lot of job postings! Another Rails specific place I've had
interest from is workingwithrails - lots of people go through profiles there
and send out emails.

Best of luck!

~~~
byosko
Thanks for the mention of Standout Jobs, I appreciate it. Startup jobs isn't
our focus necessarily, but we do have a lot of great startup companies using
the product. And we're not a startup job board; we'd much prefer to turn every
startup's career site into its own destination site.

------
emmett
The best way to get a startup job is to network into it. If you're in SF, this
is very easy - just go to all the web2.0 parties/meetups and you'll meet
people hiring in no time.

------
noodle
startuply and npost are both good.

~~~
npost
Thanks noodle! I run nPost (<http://www.npost.com>) and definitely appreciate
the good feedback.

There are lots of job boards out there, but only a few that are solely focused
on the tech startup community, such as nPost and Startuply. Both only make the
community stronger.

Startuply has a great site and we wish them the best.

Nathan Kaiser nathan [at] npost [.] com

------
mpk
There's a list of startup jobs sites here,
<http://www.moondust.dds.nl/jobs.html>

------
aneesh
yourfavoritestartup.com/jobs

------
toddh
I keep a fairly comprehensive list of startup job source here:
<http://possibility.com/wiki/index.php?title=JobSearchSites>

------
roberte3
You also want to try npost.com

Lots of startup jobs in various companies around the US. And they do really
great networking events here in Seattle.

------
fsav
Also, from times of yore: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=192977>

------
functionoid
craigslist has many startup jobs listed.

